# Fireworks Grundgerüst



## Gammelroggen (20. Oktober 2002)

Hi,
hab mir mal ein grundgerüst in fw erstellt, auf 800*600, dass ganze in dw kopiert und dann den text mit ner ebene eingefügt.
nur das dumme ist, wenn ich einen längeren text habe, passt das ganze nicht darein, dh, ist unterhalb des designs. dann hab ich die größe in dw verändert, die des designs. dann waren halt die einzelnen bilder verrutscht. was kann ich machen, dass der große text reinpasst, ohne was ganz neues zu erstellen?

mfg
gammelroggen


----------



## Nofear (26. Oktober 2002)

dafür habe ich ein tutorial für fw mx geschrieben

mail mir


----------



## Nofear (12. Februar 2003)

Hallöchen!

*nachobenschieb*
Habe deine Mail bekommen. Hier deine Antwort:

KLickst du hier 

Bei Fragen, meldest du dich einfach!
Habe FW bis zum *gehtnichtmehr* ausgereizt. Jetzt befasse ich mich mit PS, falls es dich interessiert


----------



## Gammelroggen (13. Februar 2003)

Hey Danke.
Werde auf dein Angebot zurück kommen.
Bis dann,
Gammelroggen


----------

